# Dog Pics that I Can Use?



## Cory (May 20, 2016)

A group in my town is putting together a dog park ( https://lmtdogpark.com/ ) with private efforts so it's a whole community thing. They asked me for some pictures of dogs so I thought maybe the best way to go is worldwide through this site if that's OK. 
 It's entirely not for profit and not government run or anything else so if anyone has any dog pics that they don't mind me passing along you'd be the man. If a go, posting and then emailing to me at [email protected] would be great and you'll be doing a massive community service.
Hope that's OK to post here.
Thanks.


----------



## Mikehit (May 20, 2016)

If you have no luck here there is a collection called 'Creative Commons' images have been listed as royalty free for use with no payment (not a single collection as such but image flagged on numerous sites as 'creative commons'). 
You can search 'Creative Commons images dogs' and you will find loads of images.

Read the T&C because some want an accreditation on the image but a lot don't.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 20, 2016)

http://www.123rf.com/stock-photo/dog_park.html

Or just enter royalty free photographs dog parks in to the googles. 

Good luck with project. Dog parks are a good thing.


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2016)

Thanks. Very much appreciated.


----------

